# Gute silent Lüfter für Cosair H60 2nd



## Reaper1980 (21. Dezember 2014)

*Gute silent Lüfter für Cosair H60 2nd*

Hallo Leute

hab nen 4670k und zum Kühlen nen corsairh60 mit 2 bequiet silent wings drauf.Gibt es noch leisere lüfter  mit gute kühlleistung??oder sind pwm besser??
hatte vorher akasa viperpwm drauf voll laut im idle betrieb


----------



## rhyn2012 (21. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gute silent Lüfter für Cosair H60 2nd*

hab gehört das drei pin besser seien. und mir wurden die eloop black noise empfohlen.
jedoch nur als push nicht als pull zu verwenden.


----------



## Reaper1980 (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gute silent Lüfter für Cosair H60 2nd*

danke für den tip


----------



## Captain_Bedal (23. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gute silent Lüfter für Cosair H60 2nd*

Noiseblocker NB-eLoop S-Series B12-PS (ITR-B12-PS) Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Noiseblocker NB-BlackSilentPro PLPS Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Noctua NF-F12 PWM Preisvergleich | Geizhals Deutschland

Den eLoop bitte nicht hinter den Radiator (also Luft durch den Radiator saugend) monieren, sondern nur davor (wie Rhyn auch schon gesagt hat ). 

Kannst dir einen der 3 aussuchen, ist jetzt geschmackssache. PWM ist praktisch und in diesen Fall auch sinnvoll. 

Grüße


----------



## Reaper1980 (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gute silent Lüfter für Cosair H60 2nd*

danke für die hilfe was hat der druck zu tun??wie doll er durchdrückt die luft???


----------



## XyZaaH (24. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gute silent Lüfter für Cosair H60 2nd*



Reaper1980 schrieb:


> danke für die hilfe was hat der druck zu tun??wie doll er durchdrückt die luft???


Genau.


----------



## Captain_Bedal (26. Dezember 2014)

*AW: Gute silent Lüfter für Cosair H60 2nd*

Der eLoop gehört mit dem Noctua zu den besten Lüftern, was Druck/Lautstärke betrifft


----------

